# Green Tripe, Organ Meat & chicken Backs in NNJ



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Forum, 
I located a family owned human quality provision supplier in New Jersey which sells green ground tripe, ground organ meat, chicken backs, turkey necks & marrow bones freshly cut to order and at a very fair price. PM for info. Thanks.


----------

